
Ask HN: Random email generator? - franciscop
I love the random password generator from LastPass, but I still consider emails to be an unsolved problem for registering on websites. Do you know of any extension or similar to generate a random email? Ideally, those would be redirected to my @gmail.com or my @francisco.io emails without revealing it to the sender. User case:<p>1. New dubious register form that I think will send me SPAM.<p>2. I click the &quot;Email Generator&quot; and it generates a random f43g4g54@mailinator.com (or my own domain).<p>4. I use that email. They send a confirmation email.<p>5. This confirmation email gets redirected to Inbox ( http:&#x2F;&#x2F;inbox.google.com&#x2F; ), Gmail, Hotmail or any other I set up previously.<p>6. I just click the link to validate the account.<p>7. They send me SPAM. I nuke that email address and know who did it (if I want to).<p>Right now I am using a combination of low-value private email address and mailinator to achieve something similar. I consider Gmail&#x27;s &quot;+&quot; totally insufficient since my original, good email can be extracted from there.<p>Extra: the same thing with phone numbers would be awesome, but I understand that would be a lot more costly and difficult that it exists
======
Cozumel
Well you just wrote out your own solution, just code it up! Instead of
mailinator just use your own domain.

